# fly fishing gear info...n opinions



## Ax3bl4d3 (May 28, 2016)

wanting to get my own gear, but good gear for a decent price. Does anyone have the Deceiver from Bass Pro, and if so, what kind of luck have you had with it, qualitywise. Was told that, as an entry pole, it is very good. Any other good poles to consider? 
Looking specifically at the Deceiver 9wt 4pc for use along the TX coast for trout/red etc. 

As for a reel to match to the pole, they suggested one of the Sage reels. Are Sage good quality? Ideas?


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

The Sage reels are decent and will do the job with redfish and trout. If you are just starting I would not get a 9 wt, overkill for your target species and harder to cast. I would suggest a 7 or 8 wt. I've never heard of the bass pro fly rod , dont know if it's any good. Sage makes entry level fly rods that are excellent quality and reasonably priced. TFO is another decent entry level rod if you don't mind being non US. They have a great warranty service, BVO is a nice stick. Or hit the classifieds there are lots of good lightly used rods for sale.
Do yourself a favor and go to a fly shop or FTU, those guys know their stuff. Don't make a mistake now with poor quality equipment. Bass pro would be low on my list for fly gear.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

TFO rods are surely good quality rods and I've only heard good stuff about their warranty service. Gosh, there are so many options out there. I like the idea of going to a place with a good fly fishing focus like FTU. 

But then again, you might be like me and just want to go at things without a lot of hands on help from staff at a retail brick and mortar operation. I think that's a valid and acceptable way to go. I don't have any experience with BPS rods. I think Cabelas has some good values in fly fishing rods.

I have 2 Sage 1880 reels. They seem alright to me. Most of our likely to encounter inshore fish don't test a reel. Reel becomes a line storage device. Way different than conventional gear when a good reel counts for a lot. Many of the reel manufacturers have have an inexpensive option or 2. Some only make high end reels. 

I want a fish to melt down a reel just so I can justify getting something really nice like a Hatch or Nautilus. And then a Scott Meridian to match.


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been impressed with TFO rods and the new Echo base series for $89 is very hard to beat in the 6 and 8 wt. I have not cast the others in the "base" line, but I like those two.

I have cast bass pro and cabelas rods and many have been good. I would just rather support Rick Pope at TFO or Tim Rajeff at ECHO

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

You can get a TFO and they have a superb warranty, sage approach is 550 and have rod, reel, and fly line. Or you can go to bayou city anglers or the orvis store on westheimer and look at some orvis clearwaters 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Another really nice higher end entry level rod is the Scott Tidal, $475. High tech med fast action rod with the same guides Sage uses on their high end rods. I have it in a 10wt along with a Meridian 10wt, it's easier to cast than the Meridian and just as accurate at distance less than 50'. A high end rod for a relative bargain price.
A couple of other rods to consider are Colton and Marshfly, both factory direct rod companies, both made in USA. I have a couple of Colton rods, the Tradewinds XS is a nice casting med fast rod, great rod that won't break the bank. Cost less than $300, even better pricing around the holidays. The Marshfly is another interesting rod, I have heard good things about the Journeyman (fast) and Backcountry (med fast). They are also local (Tx) and less than $300. I would love to cast one to see how it compares to Sage and Scott.
So lots of choices!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree that a 9 wt is too big. Id go with 7 or 8. Heres what I always tell folks who are just getting started: purchase an inexpensive rod and reel to start with. If your using it often and decide fly fishing is your thing, then purchase a higher quality rod/reel later and use the cheap one as a backup. There is a reason theres a lot of used fly rods and golf clubs on the internet....many folks are sold expensive stuff, then get frustrated or don't like fly fishing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

RUFcaptain said:


> Another really nice higher end entry level rod is the Scott Tidal, $475. High tech med fast action rod with the same guides Sage uses on their high end rods. I have it in a 10wt along with a Meridian 10wt, it's easier to cast than the Meridian and just as accurate at distance less than 50'. A high end rod for a relative bargain price.
> A couple of other rods to consider are Colton and Marshfly, both factory direct rod companies, both made in USA. I have a couple of Colton rods, the Tradewinds XS is a nice casting med fast rod, great rod that won't break the bank. Cost less than $300, even better pricing around the holidays. The Marshfly is another interesting rod, I have heard good things about the Journeyman (fast) and Backcountry (med fast). They are also local (Tx) and less than $300. I would love to cast one to see how it compares to Sage and Scott.
> So lots of choices!


I think Scott makes it all (maybe not the guides) in the USA, blanks included. Not sure about the blanks on the other makers you mentioned. Most rods around $300-350 or less have their blanks originating in the far East. TFO and others I believe do it all over there. Some get their blanks from the same fabricators in China, Korea, and then put the hardware on here. Nothing wrong with foreign rods, far East or wherever. A company can be Texan, like TFO, and source and make part or all in Some shop in Asia.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/graphite/part2.php

I think it is interesting all the steps taken to make a quality graphite flyrod.

I don't think any graphite Rod can be 100% made in America. I read somewhere the best graphite sheet used in Rod building is Japanese made.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.itinerantangler.com/podcasts/2011/06/from_scratch_how_fly_rods_are.html

Another "how it's made " article on fly rods. I think it would be fun to work in this environment.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ax3bl4d3 said:


> wanting to get my own gear, but good gear for a decent price. Does anyone have the Deceiver from Bass Pro, and if so, what kind of luck have you had with it, qualitywise. Was told that, as an entry pole, it is very good. Any other good poles to consider?
> Looking specifically at the Deceiver 9wt 4pc for use along the TX coast for trout/red etc.
> 
> As for a reel to match to the pole, they suggested one of the Sage reels. Are Sage good quality? Ideas?


I wasn't familiar with the Deceiver...so looked it up and for $100 it certainly looks like a good buy. You are smart getting the 4 piece and also the 9 wt. Try it out to be sure it fits you....even at $100 if it doesn't fit, don't commit.

Most of the Bass Pro stores carry a comparable TFO rod and I recommend you also try it out...and then get which ever one fits you best. A consideration might be the warranty on the Deceiver vs TFO and possible re-sale value.

Allen makes some very high quality reels and sells them at what I consider reasonable prices. Check out the Alpha III for $150. It has an excellent drag system for the price and they will put your backing on it for no charge. They also offer higher quality reels for a little more money...i.e. the Kraken series is really excellent and I've used them to land big king salmon and personal best roosterfish without any issues. IMO, they far exceed the sage reels for the price.

Welcome to fly fishing.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

$100 fly rod, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

One of the best buys for a fly rod right now is the Echo rods http://www.echoflyfishing.com/ . They cast very nicely and have a $35 no question warranty. The rods are designed by Tim Rajeff. I bought one for my wife and she is very happy with it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> One of the best buys for a fly rod right now is the Echo rods http://www.echoflyfishing.com/ . They cast very nicely and have a $35 no question warranty. The rods are designed by Tim Rajeff. I bought one for my wife and she is very happy with it.


I've heard really good things about the ECHO base. I'm a big believer in med fast rods. Most of us less than perfect casters are probably ill served by some of the laser fast rods being offered by the top makers.

I've been thinking about adding a 6wt to my quiver. The ECHO base might be the one.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I'm going to differ a little from everyone else, and say a 9 wt. isn't such a bad idea. Consider the wind we have in So. Texas. Heavier lines tend to punch through the wind a little easier. That said, there's no reason why a good solid 8 wt. couldn't be over-lined to a 9, either. The OP never gave any indication as to his casting prowess, but I assume he's a beginner here too. So additionally, an over-loaded 8 weight would be slower and more forgiving in that dept. also.

My 2 cents is that money should be spent on the rod and forget the reel. For inshore species, such as trout and redfish, you could tape a soup can to the rod and wind in line by hand. Tarpon would require a reel, but a high dollar reel is not necessary if you consider that whereas tarpon are very strong, they are not exceptionally fast fish and therefore do not test a drag like many offshore species do. In the 50's and 60's, many a large tarpon were caught on Pfleuger Medalist reels, by those who could not afford a Fin Nor (wedding cake).

Look to e-Bay for a good quality used rod in excellent condition. Be sure to ask the seller what his return policy is! Then find an entry level reel.....possibly one that comes with an extra spool, and you'll be good to go. There's also something to be said for a reel costs so little that when it goes out on you, you just throw it overboard and buy a new one. We used to do this with certain spinning reels (NOT LITERALLY!)...you get the picture.

OOPS!! I didn't see Meadowlark's post. OK, so there's 2 of us in favor of the 9 wt.


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

The Echo 6 and the 8 in the Base series are two different animals. The 8 is stiff and very powerful. The 6 has got a softer tip. Both are very good but not the same rod.
I am getting a TFO IMPACT 5 wt to review on my trip to Montana. It is supposed to be a softer action. Typically not my choice but I have heard good things. 

What I have found is there is no need for a $700 rod unless you just want to tell your friends you have $700 rod. I would rather have two. 

It is a fun problem to have, but there are a lot of good rods out there and some bad ones. So cast before you buy.

Bill


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

An 8 wt TFO BVK rod was my first fly rod almost 2 years ago. I have caught a ton of fish with it since. Fish up to 20 lbs. or so. I am sure there are others just as good, but I have a hard time believing there is a better quality entry rod out there. However, I am not experienced enough with other rods to know that for sure.

My belief with most anything I purchase is that the cheapest has cheap quality and the most expensive is over-priced, so I usually go with something at a mid-level price.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I would like to cast a NRX or Meridian just to see what the fuss is all about. If I couldn't tell a significant difference after a short time, then I guess it would be a waste to get one. 

On the other hand is the danger I would love one after casting them and then it would ruin it for me for all the other rods I own.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Do your wallet a favor and don't cast the Meridian, it's like fishing with a laser gun, a real game changer. They can't keep them on the shelves at the fly shops.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

RUFcaptain said:


> Do your wallet a favor and don't cast the Meridian, it's like fishing with a laser gun, a real game changer. They can't keep them on the shelves at the fly shops.


This is not helpful! Covet, Covet, Covet.


----------

